# Cycnoches from Flask....Help



## Roy (Oct 5, 2008)

Could anyone in the forum please help with info on the best way to grow Cycnoches from the flask. A friend bought a flask, then was told he might loose most of them because they are very difficult at this stage.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are two emails from Fred Clarke that have helped me grow my flask of Fdk. After Dark. I deflasked in May and most are still alive.

I plant in 105 cell trays with out the moss going to the bottom. Plant then so the little bulb is flush with the moss, you may cover .5 to 1.5” of stem. Don’t over water in the spag just keep slightly moist for the first few weeks. 

I would keep them at 65-70 degree nights and 75+ days for as long as possible, then in December drop to 60 nights and 70 days this should start a slow dormancy and leaves will start to yellow. As long as there are a few green leaves keep watering but more sparingly. With the December night temps the plants will most likely keep some leaves. In late April warm back up to 65-70 degree nights and 75+ days and by June new growth will have started then pot in 3” pots with the bottom ½ filled with peanuts and Spag wrapped around the plug and plant from the cell tray. Cell trays work great as there is no root damage at that critical early transplant stage, just pop out the plug and pot it up. 

This information is courtesy of Fred Clarke, Sunset Valley Orchids http://www.sunsetvalleyorchids.com/


----------



## Roy (Oct 6, 2008)

Many thanks for this info. My friend built a special cabinet for this sort of thing. Armed with this info I might just be able to get a plant or 2 for myself.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 6, 2008)

Godd luck with the babies...!!!


----------

